# Arimidex Capsul



## BigDann (Jul 11, 2017)

Received my order of Arimidex, failed to notice on my part that they're 1mg capsuls. 

Would it be best to order pill forum of 1mg to do .5 EOD

or should I just do 1mg every ...?


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 11, 2017)

Both of those are high doses.  How much gear and what kind are your running?  What is your bodyfat %?  How much adex have you needed on previous cycles?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 11, 2017)

Like Megatron stated, .5 EOD is alot of arimidex. Depending what you are taking, .5 E3D might be more suitable. As far as to your capsule dilemma, this is why i don't use capsules. Maybe you can get pills or liquid form instead?


----------



## BigDann (Jul 11, 2017)

Megatron28 said:


> Both of those are high doses.  How much gear and what kind are your running?  What is your bodyfat %?  How much adex have you needed on previous cycles?



Hello Megatron - This Is My First Cycle = 14 Weeks
I have 3, 10ml x 300mg Test E Vials.
Monday = 300mg 1cc
Thursday = 150mg .5cc
Weekly = 450mg

i was contemplating doing 600 total to even the dosage.

5'11 
178lbs
22% Bf

anyway, Gyno scares me, would love to prevent it, don't have the money for surgery nor does health insurance cover.

AI = Arimidex 1mg Capsuls.
I have Clomid & Nolvadex on hand for PCT

if I may ask, would it just be better to inject, if symptoms of Gyno occur, 1mg every 3 days?

sorry for the questions just curious 

cheers


----------



## BigDann (Jul 11, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Like Megatron stated, .5 EOD is alot of arimidex. Depending what you are taking, .5 E3D might be more suitable. As far as to your capsule dilemma, this is why i don't use capsules. Maybe you can get pills or liquid form instead?




Ah yes, I PM you, my apoliges. Yes I can get the Pill forum no problem, will take a couple days to order. I was just curious if I should inject and if symptoms occur 1mg every 3 days


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 11, 2017)

You would have did yourself a huge favor getting that bf% way down before picking up a needle..low bf% is less sides less ai needed and just much better results


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jul 11, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> You would have did yourself a huge favor getting that bf% way down before picking up a needle..low bf% is less sides less ai needed and just much better results



Bundy hit it. If your that scared of gyno you probably should have dieted down a bit before starting this.


On a side note, so many new guys come on here scared to death of gyno....Why ever pin if your that scared?


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 12, 2017)

I don't think you are ready for a cycle.  You are 22% BF and only 178 lbs.  It sounds like you don't train or don't train properly.  Nor is your diet on par.  So you will get very little positive benefit from this cycle; yet take a lot of risk with sides like gyno and possible HPTA shutdown.  Doesn't seem worth it until you learn how to train and eat properly.

Also, why would you inject 300mg one day and 150mg the other day?  That's retarded.  Inject 225mg twice a week.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 12, 2017)

For the record; 
body fat -> aromatization is largely broscience. No direct correlation has ever been found, merely suggested.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 12, 2017)

Well I wouldn't go so far as to call it bro science either. I know somewhere, someone here posted some info disputing these claims. Look, it all comes down to how much aromatase is present in someone's body. The amount of estrogen produced during aromatization will differ for each of us.but having said that.. it has been found that the anount of aromatase is  increased with higher amounts of body fat tissue,  which is probably the result of poor eating habits and lack of exercise. So basically the higher amount of aromatase circulating in the body, the more testosterone will be converted into estrogen during an increase in a testosterone spike. But again, everyone is different. But I wouldn't go so far as calling it bro science either.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 12, 2017)

Taller people have less gravitational pull on their brain also. Just because something is technically true doesn't mean it makes a meaningful difference. 

I looked into it after Doc had said the same thing.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 12, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> You would have did yourself a huge favor getting that bf% way down before picking up a needle..low bf% is less sides less ai needed and just much better results



Really? A neg rep for telling the truth?
Post a study then you useless ****. 




Edit: For those of you that are unaware, bundy has drugged away enough of his brains that when bigdog joked about me being a cop because I like doughnuts, he believed it. And being the white trash cop hater that he is, now has a personal vendetta and uses every chance to either neg rep me or talk shit to other members in pm.


----------



## Mythos (Jul 12, 2017)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3770848/

Has this one been discussed here before? I have to admit it's giving me a headache.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 12, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> For the record;
> body fat -> aromatization is largely broscience. No direct correlation has ever been found, merely suggested.


Says the fat fuk who is a disgusting walking side effect hahahaha..I knew a chunk of fat shit like you would come to defend fat u pig.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 12, 2017)

Mythos said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3770848/
> 
> Has this one been discussed here before? I have to admit it's giving me a headache.


I'd seen that one. Like I said, mentions it exists, but zero useful data.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 12, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Says the fat fuk who is a disgusting walking side effect hahahaha..I knew a chunk of fat shit like you would come to defend fat u pig.


Ah there's the real bundy. No study? Figured.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 12, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Ah there's the real bundy. No study? Figured.


As much of rippedzilla balls u suck on I thought u would have all the studies by now


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 12, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> As much of rippedzilla balls u suck on I thought u would have all the studies by now


I like doc's nuts better. 

You made the original claim, proof is on you. That's how this works.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 12, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> I like doc's nuts better.
> 
> You made the original claim, proof is on you. That's how this works.


You wanna post a pic and I will post a pic.then we can discuss why u get your side effects and I don't get any ?


----------



## Mythos (Jul 12, 2017)

_METHODS:
Forty-nine overweight and obese adults (Mean ± SD; Age = 35.0 ± 8.9 yrs; Body mass index = 33.6 ± 5.2 kg·m-2; Percent body fat [%fat] = 36.7 ± 7.9%) were characterized. Body composition (fat mass [FM], lean mass [LM], %fat) was calculated using a 4-compartment model; visceral adipose tissue (VAT) was quantified using B-mode ultrasound. Resting metabolic rate (RMR) and respiratory exchange ratio (RER) were evaluated using indirect calorimetry. Fasted blood and saliva samples were analyzed for total cholesterol (TC), high-density lipoproteins (HDL), low-density lipoproteins (LDL), triglycerides (TRG), glucose (GLUC), insulin, leptin, estradiol, and cortisol.
RESULTS:
The prevalence of individuals with two or more cardiometabolic risk factors increased from 13%, using traditional risk factors (GLUC, TRG, HDL), to 80% when non-traditional metabolic factors (VAT, LM, RMR, RER, TC, LDL, HOMA-IR) were considered. Between overweight/obese, there were no significant differences in %fat (p = 0.15= 0.959), RER (p = 0.493), lipids/GLUC (p > 0.05), insulin (p = 0.143), leptin (p = 0.053), or cortisol (p = 0.063); obese had higher FM, LM, RMR, and estradiol (p < 0.01). Males had greater LM, RMR, and TRG (p < 0.01); females had greater %fat, and leptin (p < 0.001). There were no significant sex differences in RER, estradiol, insulin, or cortisol (p > 0.05).




To evaluate the effects of obesity on the hypothalamo-pituitary-testicular axis, we compared total and free (FT) testosterone (T), androstenedione, dehydroepiandrosterone and its sulfate, and 5 alpha-androstane-3 alpha, 17 beta-diol glucuronide, and estradiol levels in a group of 35 obese [body mass index (BMI), > 30] men (aged 17-61 yr) to levels in a nonobese control group. We observed a highly significant negative correlation (P < 0.001) between plasma (F)T levels and BMI and a significant positive correlation (P < 0.01) between E2 levels and BMI_



This is enough for me to think there could be something to it..  How come you guys came to the conclusion that this data isnt relevant?  Is it that the higher estradiol isn't enough to matter, or is it that it doesn't really say that any exogenous T will be converted at a higher rate? 

Disclaimer: im not taking sides or being a smartass, I'm really curious about this and honestly dont know


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> You wanna post a pic and I will post a pic.then we can discuss why u get your side effects and I don't get any ?



He isn't fat nor is he a cop.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 12, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> He isn't fat nor is he a cop.


Thanks for clearing that up ..I know he's not a cop .. he got the personality though


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 12, 2017)

Mythos said:


> _METHODS:
> Forty-nine overweight and obese adults (Mean ± SD; Age = 35.0 ± 8.9 yrs; Body mass index = 33.6 ± 5.2 kg·m-2; Percent body fat [%fat] = 36.7 ± 7.9%) were characterized. Body composition (fat mass [FM], lean mass [LM], %fat) was calculated using a 4-compartment model; visceral adipose tissue (VAT) was quantified using B-mode ultrasound. Resting metabolic rate (RMR) and respiratory exchange ratio (RER) were evaluated using indirect calorimetry. Fasted blood and saliva samples were analyzed for total cholesterol (TC), high-density lipoproteins (HDL), low-density lipoproteins (LDL), triglycerides (TRG), glucose (GLUC), insulin, leptin, estradiol, and cortisol.
> RESULTS:
> The prevalence of individuals with two or more cardiometabolic risk factors increased from 13%, using traditional risk factors (GLUC, TRG, HDL), to 80% when non-traditional metabolic factors (VAT, LM, RMR, RER, TC, LDL, HOMA-IR) were considered. Between overweight/obese, there were no significant differences in %fat (p = 0.15= 0.959), RER (p = 0.493), lipids/GLUC (p > 0.05), insulin (p = 0.143), leptin (p = 0.053), or cortisol (p = 0.063); obese had higher FM, LM, RMR, and estradiol (p < 0.01). Males had greater LM, RMR, and TRG (p < 0.01); females had greater %fat, and leptin (p < 0.001). There were no significant sex differences in RER, estradiol, insulin, or cortisol (p > 0.05).
> ...


I go on experience of my friends and myself. When i was a fat fuk I got gyno needed tons of ai.im under 10% or just about there now and no ai even needed any more..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 12, 2017)

I got pics of myself at like 25 % bf and one at 10% the side effects were night and day for me..fukker I can't post pics from my phone


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 12, 2017)

You can Stop photo shopping toolgut I can't post anyway


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 12, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> He isn't fat nor is he a cop.


Sorry pob I don't wanna cause fights even though I didn't start again


----------



## Mythos (Jul 12, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> I go on experience of my friends and myself. When i was a fat fuk I got gyno needed tons of ai.im under 10% or just about there now and no ai even needed any more..



Yeah i mean i believe you.. And from what I've seen it's pretty clear that being fat really messes with the HPTA . From what little reading ive done, I think getting as lean as you can before a cycle probably does give you a better chance at managing sides.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 12, 2017)

Mythos said:


> Yeah i mean i believe you.. And from what I've seen it's pretty clear that being fat really messes with the HPTA . From what little reading ive done, I think getting as lean as you can before a cycle probably does give you a better chance at managing sides.


There is zero benifits to carrying around a bunch of body fat


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 12, 2017)

Also I'm not stupid I have been here forever .I realize I'm with my pl bros who are giant strong men.tool is a giant strong man so is pob.i respect them for their hard work.As I get older I advocate more of a healthy life stylei dont think I'm hurting anyone by that


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 12, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Also I'm not stupid I have been here forever .I realize I'm with my pl bros who are giant strong men.*tool is a giant strong man so is pob*.i respect them for their hard work.As I get older I advocate more of a healthy life stylei dont think I'm hurting anyone by that



Thats the nicest thing you've ever said to me. 

Look man all bullshit aside I don't hate you. The harassment is just ****ing annoying. I just cut almost 40# and I'm still one of the strongest guys on here, and you wanna try to call me a fat pig? The fuk. 

Just drop the bullshit. Experience goes a long way but studies don't flat out lie. Correlation does not equal causation and that is the big key point on this topic.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 12, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Thats the nicest thing you've ever said to me.
> 
> Look man all bullshit aside I don't hate you. The harassment is just ****ing annoying. I just cut almost 40# and I'm still one of the strongest guys on here, and you wanna try to call me a fat pig? The fuk.
> 
> Just drop the bullshit. Experience goes a long way but studies don't flat out lie. Correlation does not equal causation and that is the big key point on this topic.


No problem I'm sorry


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 12, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Taller people have less gravitational pull on their brain also. Just because something is technically true doesn't mean it makes a meaningful difference.
> 
> I looked into it after Doc had said the same thing.



I don't know if it's 100% broscience since there are studies on both sides but I seriously doubts it makes a clinically significant difference.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 12, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I don't know if it's 100% broscience since there are studies on both sides but I seriously doubts it makes a clinically significant difference.


That's what I was trying to get at. 

Saying something is broscience doesn't necessarily mean it's bullshit; sometimes it's an observed correlation.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 12, 2017)

I am a fat fuk and I love Test. Don't really have any sides to speak of and .5 dex 2-3 days on 800mg and I'm good. I'm 46 and I'll never see 10% bf, and I don't give a shit. As long as I feel good , fairly healthy and I get stronger, I'm good to go!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 12, 2017)

Adex in a capsule?  A lab would have to have pretty sophisticated equipment to make a 1mg capsule, its not possible with a UGL and if it were to be pharm grade it would be in the form of a pill.....


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 12, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> There is zero benifits to carrying around a bunch of body fat


Dude from past experiences, I have to disagree. It has alot of benefits during cold winters lol. I have worn shorts and a sleeveless shirt in the snow.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 13, 2017)

So if the capsule has 1 mg and you only want 1/2 mg why not just open the capsule dump it out on a mirror split the pile in half then ......


----------

